
Ask HN: How do you keep notes? - shakna
I&#x27;ve been a paying user of EverNote and OneNote in the past, but the apps on my phone are rather lacklustre at this point.<p>OrgMode is great when I&#x27;m at a desk, but I want something I can use &quot;anywhere&quot;.<p>So... What do you use?
======
MikeTV
I carry a pocket-sized notebook everywhere. Moleskin and Leuchtturm brands are
good, but the $2 knockoffs at Wal-Mart/Staples/etc are fine, too.

An added benefit: Jotting down a note on paper appears to be more socially
acceptable than taking notes on a phone (might be OK if you can touch-type on
a touchscreen, but I can't). A notebook is self-explanatory.

For organization, I use some basic pieces from the Bullet-Point Journal
method: A dot in the left column for general notes, a circle for events, a
square for to-dos. Put a check in the square when done, an X if I decide not
to do it, and a > if I've moved it to OneNote or something.

Recently I've been experimenting with the GTD system. Someday I'll write a
blog post about it, but here's the gist: Thoughts go into the notebook as they
occur, so I can get back to work/etc. Periodically I review recent notebook
entries and move them to projects and project tasks pages in OneNote, then put
next Step to-dos for each project in Wunderlist. It's a work in progress.

It's worth mentioning that the OneNote app in Windows Phone 10 is much
improved over the version in Windows Phone 8.1 -- actually, it's exactly the
same as the app version on Windows 10, and works just as well on the small
screen.

------
markoa
For anything work-related, I've been using Evernote for a couple of months and
will probably keep at it for a long time. Previously I used actual notebooks
for a couple of years, with a dash of Bullet Journalism. But since almost all
my work happens on a computer and I also manage people, I couldn't make it as
comprehensive and always with me as digital note-keeping can be. I also jot
random personal thoughts on Apple Notes.

------
brudgers
A notebook. For reasons described here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12684104](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12684104)

------
mnmlsm
I use Evernote for making longer notes, jotting down ideas, and saving web
pages and quotes, and Google Keep for checklists.

------
tmaly
I use Google keep app, and I also use a notebook

